# Dang....Ya'll don't take it for granted, it sure is fine.



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a meeting in Pensacola Monday 4-7, and after I was done working I went out to the Beach Pier and delivered some jigs for Connor. While I was there I got to visit with several friends that I haven't seen in a very long time.

The water was off color, but the weather was perfect. I went back to the truck and picked up a 6# rod that has been riding in the back of the Tahoe since October. I picked a couple of jigs and went back out, just past the crowd that was jigging for Pompano. I was only there for a few minutes and Obie walked up and decided to fish just to my left. In an hour and maybe 15 minutes I caught 2 (blind casting) and Obie got one. Two wasn't enough for my bunch and Obie wouldn't have it any other way than to send his home with me. The relaxing time in coversation with Obie was, just what I needed. 

Supper last night was as good as I have had in a very long time. Pompano lightly breaded in bread crumbs and pan fried in Olive oil, served over pasta with a heavy cream sauce made from the pan drippings.I tend not to use the word Awesome, but I can think of none other. 

I had planned to take some time off during deer season to hunt and left work on Dec. 14th 07. On my drive home that day (12-14), my wife called and was a wreck. Her mother had been to the doctor that day, and had been found to have Ovarian Cancer. Naturally I didn't hunt, fish or do anything else but take care of my wife, my familyand do what I could to support Mom. She is still going through treatment, and her prognosis looks very good. I started my new workproject the second week of Feb. 08 and I have practically worked everyday until last Friday 4-4-08. Other than that I am fine. 

The hour and few minutes I spent late yesterday evening on the beach pier was time I will not soon forget, if ever. That hour and few minutes was the most relaxing time, I have had since Dec. 14th. My life has been very complicated the past 4 months, but I know how easy it is to overlook blessings that are there for anyone everyday......Please Don't. Most of the members of this forum live in a wonderful place, and have access to what I experienced late yesterday most anytime they want it. Don't forget to realize how wonderful it is, as well as enjoy the great people whom many I call friends on this forum. 

Thanks Obie.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Post Curtis glad you managed some supper


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your wifes mother. Prayers sent for her........ Please call Ron "Tuna Man"


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Curtis,Damn glad to here from you again.I hate to hear what you are going through with the family but know that my family's prayers are with you.If you need anything or any help let me know I will pm you my number.

Glad you got to enjoy a few minutes of solitude with one of our great pier friends.Obie is always good to talk to


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers sent for your mother-inlaw...:angel:angel

your right about the pier.....that's where I went when my dad decided to take his life a few years back...and I'm from Ohio


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Curtis it's always great to converse, and share the afternoon fishing with someone as witty, intelligent and gracious as you. Pompano fishing is so relaxing compared to ling fishing. Hope we can do it again soon.

Obie


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tiderider (4/8/2008)*Curtis it's always great to converse, and share the afternoon fishing with someone as witty, intelligent and gracious as you. Pompano fishing is so relaxing compared to ling fishing. Hope we can do it again soon.
> Obie


Obie, I can tell you this, I will not wait as long as I did before my hour long trip on Monday, again. Thanks for Pomp, it made Supper Perfect.


----------



## BenFishin (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad it's hitting out there. Hope to see you guys Friday. Ill be the one with the green garden cart (Im poor) :looser


----------

